# Congo tetras



## andy (11 Jan 2008)

Are these ok in a planted tank ?...someone has just mentioned that they can decimate plants but it's the first i've heard of it.

Rgds

Andy


----------



## Ed Seeley (11 Jan 2008)

I've got a shoal of now four rather elderly Congo tetras.  Had them since they were little and they've always been in planted tanks.  I have never seen them do anything other than nibble the odd leaf when they haven't been fed over holidays or something.  

They're great fish for a bigger tank, but I have to say with my three foot tanks I wouldn't buy any more - they really want more space, IMHO.  4 foot plus.  Gorgeous fish though with their ragged fins.


----------



## TDI-line (13 Jan 2008)

Never heard off any problems with these other than when they get to a good size they can eat any small algae shrimps etc.  I.e. The big fish eating the small fish sceanaio.


----------



## willson (22 Jan 2008)

Mine seem fine to busy chasing each other and everything else to bother with the plants


----------



## StevenA (2 Feb 2008)

Mine are no problem with any of the plants in my tank, and they definately do eat shrimp, saw one with a shrimp in it's mouth a few weeks ago :!:


----------

